# Beware: ti hardware and 3T stems



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

Just a word of caution: I was putting on a new 3T ARX Team stem and the heads on two ti bolts snapped off well before the torque wrench reached 5nm. I'm glad that didn't occur while riding. The ease at which the heads snapped scared the [email protected] out of me. I replaced those ti parts with steel ones from a 3T ARX Pro stem. I had only bought the stem for the color and didn't realize the bolts were titanium until I checked the package listing.

I did a quick Google search and read that it has happened to others with 3T stems - cheap ti hardware. I'm going to replace the hardware on my other ARX Team stem with stainless steel bolts.

Just wanted to give folks a heads up and note that it's best to keep your weight weenie-ness in check. This is cross-posted in the Components section too.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow, haven't had that problem with my stem 3T stem yet, but that does suck.


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

I've seen a thread like this before and many people have complained about the Ti bolts being horrible quality. Kinda scary.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

No more 3T for me....


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

I've never owned anything from 3T but have read plenty of other people having this problem.


----------



## Johnboy151 (Mar 11, 2012)

This just happened to me last week. I asked Cometitive cyclist if this has been a problem and they said no and sent me a new bolt. I'll be returning the stem to them.


----------

